# Team gummy ICS4 boinic



## bygslym69

I post of tweeter and you can also get it from goo-inside.me app under files/rooms/teamgummy

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## bygslym69

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie

What? Am I the only one confused on how to get this exactly? Where do we go to try this?


----------



## Droid Commando

Frankie said:


> What? Am I the only one confused on how to get this exactly? Where do we go to try this?


http://goo-inside.me/roms/teamgummy/targa


----------



## z28nck33

What's under gummy settings

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## bygslym69

Down load the free app from the market then go to file then roms then teamgummy

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## bygslym69

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## bygslym69

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

Thank man. Is there data settings anywhere? Ex: data off when screen timeouts

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4

im getting all giddy inside like a lil kid... downloading now.... I'm guessing tit was the gummy_targa?

edit: ya. I see now.... Awesome.. I thought he wasn't gonna release anything for another week or two?


----------



## bink1r

I tested this last night. It's super quick. You will need to do the *#*#4636#*#* trick to get the data up and running.

Sent from my phone using RootzWiki


----------



## bygslym69

Was on the cyan ics but this got more features but I'm not downing cm9 pics...for the record

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4

Be sure to install gapps after flashing this ROM.. I unfortunately did not and am stuck in a bootloop... bah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## al23

So how does this ICS build compare to the others?


----------



## Frankie

djr4x4 said:


> So how does this ICS build compare to the others?


Also wondering this. Gummy Settings looks pretty much the same as AOKP settings in the ICS roms.


----------



## 2THEXTRM

Downloading... Gonna check it out!


----------



## Frankie

Also, does this have 1% battery? All the screens say 70% so I am curious.


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Thanks for sharing! I saw kejar's twitter where he was asking people to test this but the free app was easy! I'm downloading now....how is it so far? Thoughts?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar3cr0w

Flashed this a couple hours ago. Battery is in 10% increments. Wifi hasn't dropped at all. Solid, solid Rom.


----------



## Fox_Dye

I just restored back to Eclipse yesterday after a few days with some ICS. Now i think i might just have to flash this so i can see what tricks kejar31 has in his hat. Oh well. If i do i will report back with my impressions and any bugs that i can find. But how are games for anyone that has already flashed this.


----------



## MattWheelerGA

Camera functioning on this?

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using RootzWiki*


----------



## djr4x4

Does have camera...


----------



## djr4x4

For anyone that is gonna flash this file. Be sure to :
*Wipe Data/Factory Reset*
*Wipe Cache *
*Wipe Dalvik*
*Under Mounts and Storage Format /System*

Flash Gummy.
*Once the flash is finished flash GAPPS and then reboot.*

*Enjoy!!! *

Battery is in 10% increments.
Camera is working.
Front Face Camera is *NOT *working.


----------



## Lockett

How does this differ from the other ICS roms? Are there anything that the gummy settings have that differ from settings in AOKP?


----------



## smokedkill

djr4x4 said:


> im getting all giddy inside like a lil kid... downloading now.... I'm guessing tit was the gummy_targa?
> 
> edit: ya. I see now.... Awesome.. I thought he wasn't gonna release anything for another week or two?


Things like this only have estimated times, but no set time. If they finish something sooner than they think , it can be released sooner. Looking forward to flashing this tonight.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31

well its not completely ready yet but we do plan on getting a Beta build out today for you guys... Grady has been doing all the testing and will be managing the release... I would have tested it myself but I have given my Bionic to my wife and we all know wifes don't let us just play with their phones









If all goes well I will win the razor over at the DroidRZR.com dev giveaway contest which will help immensely at testing my Moto builds.. If you haven't please go there and give me a vote 

BTW even though this isn't a release thread I wanted to make sure I gave a shout out to HashCode and Dhacker without these guys we wouldn't have ICS or AOSP for that matter for the Bionic


----------



## eraursls1984

Kejar31 said:


> well its not completely ready yet but we do plan on getting a Beta build out today for you guys... Grady has been doing all the testing and will be managing the release... I would have tested it myself but I have given my Bionic to my wife and we all know wifes don't let us just play with their phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all goes well I will win the razor over at the DroidRZR.com dev giveaway contest which will help immensely at testing my Moto builds.. If you haven't please go there and give me a vote
> 
> BTW even though this isn't a release thread I wanted to make sure I gave a shout out to HashCode and Dhacker without these guys we wouldn't have ICS or AOSP for that matter for the Bionic


I think you got it in the bag, twice as many votes as kholk and three times as many as the current 3rd place.


----------



## Kejar31

Oh and BTW... Who wants instructions on how to build gummy yourself









This is an open project and we can use all the help people are willing to offer 

Here are some instructions on how to do so is you are on Ubuntu 10.04 64bit


----------



## kc69

What is the second smaller file in the dl section? Is that gapps? The one from today


----------



## kc69

Also is there a feature section anywhere? I looked all through the gummy site and didn't find one.


----------



## Kejar31

kc69 said:


> Also is there a feature section anywhere? I looked all through the gummy site and didn't find one.


The feature's for this release will be released when the Beta for this ROM is released (should be tonight)


----------



## djr4x4

Kejar31 said:


> That file should be no smaller.. It is simply an updated version of the ROM that I built today, that includes Hashcodes updated data file. (you should no longer have to toggle to get data to work)
> 
> The feature's for this release will be released when the Beta for this ROM is released (should be tonight)


I was gonna flash this second download I saw today, but I will hold off since the Beta should be released tonight..1 question.. Is the Beta gonna have 1% battery?


----------



## kc69

F. King awesome . I'm on Axiom now and its very spleefy. I have 4 rims backed up on safe and stock 902 on unsafe. I'm just tickled to death y'all devs are all kicking out these killer roms fer the bionic. Many Garcia's from all of us. Casey


----------



## Kejar31

djr4x4 said:


> I was gonna flash this second download I saw today, but I will hold off since the Beta should be released tonight..1 question.. Is the Beta gonna have 1% battery?


Probably not.. Been stuck working on more pressing minor issues.. But I assure you we will get it working sooner or later


----------



## kc69

Take your time . None of these young guys understand patience. See if I get flamed for that. Thanks to Hashcode for the data fix.


----------



## djr4x4

Kejar31 said:


> Probably not.. Been stuck working on more pressing minor issues.. But I assure you we will get it working sooner or later


Fully understandable... Appreciate the reply back...


----------



## djr4x4

kc69 said:


> Take your time . None of these young guys understand patience. See if I get flamed for that. Thanks to Hashcode for the data fix.


I have plenty of patience. It was only a question. Nothing more. I'm far from being young... No reason for these kindof remarks here.. We should be helping each other... On a better back to the subject kindof note..

Kejar.. Just curious what kindof minor issues are stil within the ICS rom. I know the front facing camera. Still having flash issues? I noticed Opera browser going black screen when opening it.


----------



## kc69

Wudntaimed at you djr. Just pulling on some these youngsters legs.


----------



## desert102

I am very glad to see a familiar face working with the bionic. I had a galaxy nexus until 2 weeks ago when it was stolen and had to buy a bionic off a friend (did not have insurance, i know i am an idiot for that). I was worried about the dev support and lack of ics, but things are picking up for the bionic and i am very glad for that. Of course it will never have the dev support that the nexus has, but so far i am happy with what i am seeing. When the beta is released, it will be on my phone. Thanks for all the hard work, and you got my vote for the razr.


----------



## nhart12

Does force render gpu work for any of these ics roms?


----------



## dcmarch

I don't know if it's a bug but when you go into camera the highest megapixal setting is 5 not sure why camera is a 8 megapixal

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## brainwash1

dcmarch said:


> I don't know if it's a bug but when you go into camera the highest megapixal setting is 5 not sure why camera is a 8 megapixal
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


If you use Camera ZOOM FX or possibly other camera apps you can change the resolution. 














Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc69

which gapps do we use? I tried the ics 2/24/2012 and I bootlooped.


----------



## dirtyfingers

dcmarch said:


> I don't know if it's a bug but when you go into camera the highest megapixal setting is 5 not sure why camera is a 8 megapixal
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


The source this was built from was originally for the galaxy nexus, which has a 5mp camera. Im not really sure if at that setting it is using the full 8mp or not.


----------



## ajonesma

Has anyone had any problems with the Home button not responding in this ROM? I flashed this one last night and everything worked great except the home button was unresponsive so I had to change ROM's.


----------



## nhart12

Any one know whats different in the 2/28 version other than the different launcher and 1% battery? DOes this have init.d support? either way its running great!


----------



## normmcgarry

Just tried this out and it runs great. Just wanted to add that data seems to be working out-of-the-box on the 2/28 version without having to do the GSM switch trick. I didn't mess with it for too long because most of the apps in the market said they weren't compatible with my device -- I recall reading about this back on the Thunderbolt forum -- is this a DPI issue? Anyone know of a fix?


----------



## normmcgarry

kc69 said:


> which gapps do we use? I tried the ics 2/24/2012 and I bootlooped.


Use the 4.03 version. This is a 4.03 rom, not a 4.04, so that's most likely why you bootlooped.


----------



## Patgt500

im seeing the non working home button too. i synced and compiled last night, so i have the current stuff.


----------



## ms0chez

Can someone upload the gapps we're suppose to use? All I can find is the 2-17 which 4.04

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M * using Tapatalk*


----------



## z28nck33

ms0chez said:


> Can someone upload the gapps we're suppose to use? All I can find is the 2-17 which 4.04
> 
> Sent from my AOKP AXI0M * using Tapatalk*


*

4.04 gapps will work I'm using them right now

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki*


----------



## disabled account

z28nck33 said:


> 4.04 gapps will work I'm using them right now
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


I believe kejar himself has posted that you shouldn't flash 4.04 apps over a 4.03 build

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## z28nck33

bjgregu said:


> I believe kejar himself has posted that you shouldn't flash 4.04 apps over a 4.03 build
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


*

But they work is what I'm saying. Weather or not you should or shouldn't use them is not up to me. I'm using them and they work fine

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki*


----------



## iPois0n

Kejar has us use 4.0.4 gapps for GummyNex on the G-Nex so this is false. I used droidhackers 4.0.4 gapps on my buddy's Bionic and everything works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## skyroket

I'm so excited about this. This is the first ICS ROM I've jumped to. I've been on stock since I stopped using Liberty 3 after all the OTA leaks. I am very impressed. I didn't have to do any special code to get 3G or 4G to work. Mobile data drops when I turn wifi on, like it should. If anyone else is still sitting on stock, contemplating a move, make a backup and do it. You won't regret it.

There are tons of LITTLE fixes in ICS that I didn't even know bugged me. I'm assuming everything inside "Gummy Settings" is custom, and everything outside it is stock ICS. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

One of my favorite little fixes is the vibrate on icon longpress. UNCHECK!


----------



## skyroket

Also, did anyone get this email after they registered ICS, or was this just a coincidence? I don't have a Nexus S.


----------



## smokedkill

Quick, and possibly dumb, question. I have a previous version of this rom installed on safe, can I just flash the most up to date version over it without wiping or do I still have to wipe. I'm used to wiping every time I flash something but if I don't need to this time, it would be helpful.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill

skyroket said:


> Also, did anyone get this email after they registered ICS, or was this just a coincidence? I don't have a Nexus S.


I had something similar happen when I had the Droid Eris. I flashed some rom and got an email thanking me for the original nexus.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## skyroket

smokedkill said:


> Quick, and possibly dumb, question. I have a previous version of this rom installed on safe, can I just flash the most up to date version over it without wiping or do I still have to wipe. I'm used to wiping every time I flash something but if I don't need to this time, it would be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I think it depends on how much they change. Usually if they just change some minor stuff, you can get away with just wiping cache, which won't erase any of the hard work we've done setting up the system to our liking.

Another problem I'm finding is with my bluetooth headset. After making or receiving calls on bluetooth headset, the phone is kinda "locked" into headset mode, even if the bluetooth is disconnected. I can now only use my bluetooth headset for hearing and talking to people. Speakerphone or normal mode doesn't work. A reboot did not even fix it. Unpairing the headset doesn't fix it.

Do they want us posting bugs somewhere, or just shut up and like it (this bluetooth bug is by no means a dealbreaker)?


----------



## Snipe_AT

Is there some trick to get data to work?

Somone in this post said something about a *#*#4636#*#* trick?


----------



## mfinlay04

Amazing work. Best AOSP rom I've used so far. Aokp data wasn't very great and got a couple random reboots. This rom just works. Love it and def missed team gummy when I jumped ship from moto for awhile

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## PerCompLLC

Installed this on my wife's Bionic (used to be mine). Everything worked great out of the box, but data died after about an hour (switched to "R"). Had to revert back to Liberty to get data working again. Any thoughts?


----------



## envizion

data on all ics roms is not all there yet. it works great and stay steady sometimes but sometimes it'll drop and u can't get data back til a phone reboot.


----------



## darkstarsinner

So I had 3G the first night but now I'm stuck in roaming. Any suggestions?


----------



## darkstarsinner

Got it. Hit recovery, wiped Dalvik and Cache and rebooted. 3G is back.


----------



## adroidman

Hello all! I am the person who will be in charge of gummy on the bionic. I would like you to all know that a release is coming very soon! Gummynex went live today so its just a matter of merging the features and testing. After that you will be good to go.

Keep your eyes open for it in the next few days. Happy hacking!!

aDroidman


----------



## ChopperChez

Will be watching. Can hardly wait.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

adroidman said:


> Hello all! I am the person who will be in charge of gummy on the bionic. I would like you to all know that a release is coming very soon! Gummynex went live today so its just a matter of merging the features and testing. After that you will be good to go.
> 
> Keep your eyes open for it in the next few days. Happy hacking!!
> 
> aDroidman


Sweetness. Looking forward to it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## dirtyfingers

My favorite ics rom so far! I cant wait for an official release!


----------



## k.c.cole

envizion said:


> Got it. Hit recovery, wiped Dalvik and Cache and rebooted. 3G is back.


The easiest way to restore data if you do lose it:
Go to settings
then More...
Select Data Networks
toggle to GSM Only, wait a few moments
Toggle to LTE/CDMA let the screen flash
Check the 3g status, it should be working again

If that doesn't work then reboot; it should be working again at that point.


----------



## k.c.cole

Just reporting an issue I encountered (I already fixed it with a .902 reflash) but I created a nand backup earlier, when the phone rebooted It got stuck in a bootloop at gummy. So of course i rebooted and tried to get to CWR, the recovery was gone. I used RSD lite to fix it, motofail to root (again) then got CWR and Bootstrap back on. I restored the backup and got stuck in the same loop.

I'm not sure where the problem occurred, but to fix it I had to use RSD lite again, root again, then just did a clean flash of Gummy ICS.


----------



## superbalde

Hello all,

I installed this w/ 4.04 gapps and it worked great for a while. Eventually I rebooted the phone and it got stuck on a window saying "Updating Android, starting applications" or something like that. I left it overnight doing that and it was still on that screen in the morning. I had to safestrap back to an old ROM. Is that problem due to the 4.04 gapps? Or is there a fix for that issue?

Thank you all for your hard work and help.


----------



## jvance325

I have this exact same issue. I installed via Safestrap (1st the rom, then immediately Gapps 4.04) and everything is fine as long as I don't reboot. Any ideas?


----------



## LDubs

Sure this is compatible with gapps 4.04? Sounds like maybe not.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## jvance325

It boots just fine the first time (completes the Android is updating). It is just the subsequent reboots where the problem starts. And that is the GApps version that the teamgummy recommends.


----------



## LDubs

OK I stand corrected. Will need someone from gummy to weigh in then.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## nhart12

LDubs said:


> It boots just fine the first time (completes the Android is updating). It is just the subsequent reboots where the problem starts. And that is the GApps version that the teamgummy recommends.


http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/146-ics-roms-stuck-on-android-is-upgrading/

Maybe this will help you guys, it seems to be a problem with bootstrap recovery.. I am on safestrap and haven't encountered this error. I have tried all the ics roms including gummy.


----------



## k.c.cole

I believe the Bionic Bootstrap app is what caused my issue yesterday as well. I installed it while on the 2.3.5 (.902) base, then after flashing Gummy, did not reinstall. I just kept the apk on the sd card in case I have to factory in the future.

Also the reboot to recovery option seems to boot me into stock recovery. But, to circumvent that I have been rebooting then pressing menu when the lights turn on to enter CWR. Working fine that way.


----------



## iPois0n

Bootstrap doesn't play very nice with the Bionic I've noticed. I will always be using safe strap for this phone. Had the same issues you guys had but I used bootstrap when I did. So far no problems using safe strap in safe mode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## smeech

Sweet, new file in downloads...wonder if this is the release they spoke about?


----------



## k.c.cole

Some cool new features added. I think the bar brightness slide gesture is not working. Anyone else tried it?

Also it seems that now Volume Rocker to unlock is not working, where it was before.

Sent from my XT875


----------



## k.c.cole

anyone else notice Facebook sync is working now?

Tapped from a Gummy Bionic


----------



## DroidmanDan

k.c.cole said:


> anyone else notice Facebook sync is working now?
> 
> Tapped from a Gummy Bionic


It worked for me after syncing a second time. Wasn't the battery in 1% increments before?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.c.cole

The rocker volume wake is still not working for me, no biggie, but i kinda like that feature. The Brightness adjustment gesture (finger slide on the status bar) is working just not well. It takes a lot to get it to register the slide. It seems to work better when increasing brightness than decreasing. It almost seems as if you have to guess where the invisible slider is and grab the invisible icon to make it actually work. It is a super convenient feature that I look forward to using once the bugs are squashed.


----------



## withersdavid

What are the proceedures for upgrading gummy versions. Full wipe and reinstall?


----------



## k.c.cole

withersdavid said:


> What are the proceedures for upgrading gummy versions. Full wipe and reinstall?


That's probably best.

Tapped from a Gummy Bionic


----------



## tombo86

Is there a specific place to report problems with this ROM? For me, voice search/commands don't work when bluetooth is enabled. This is true whether a bluetooth headset is connected or not - all it takes is for BT to be enabled on the phone.


----------



## adroidman

Removed by user.

Sent from my Bionic on Gummy


----------



## adroidman

Removed by user.

Sent from my Bionic on Gummy


----------



## adroidman

Removed by user.

Sent from my Bionic on Gummy


----------



## adroidman

Removed by user.

Sent from my Bionic on Gummy


----------



## krichmond0306

I am new to Gummy, but if I try to program my phone after installing it (*228) I lose the touchpad and can't figure out how to get it back. First is the programming necessary? If so, how do I do it?


----------



## tommybot

i'm not one to help with your question but i figure if you head to the gummy development thread. and post your question you'll probably get more help than necro'ing this old thread.

right in here
http://rootzwiki.com/forum/405-teamgummy/


----------



## kr8os71

krichmond0306 said:


> I am new to Gummy, but if I try to program my phone after installing it (*228) I lose the touchpad and can't figure out how to get it back. First is the programming necessary? If so, how do I do it?


you shouldn't have to dial *228, it's an lte handset so the sim card does it all for you.


----------

